# Which antenna



## homtheaterman (Feb 16, 2004)

I am looking for an antenna to receive analog local stations. I live in the middle of a niegborhood and don't want a big antenna on my roof. I was wondering what the best antenna that can go in an attic or on the roof without you really seeing it is? I also would like to be able to receive CBS but antennaweb.org says I wont be able to but my grandparents had an antenna off of there roof who live about a mile away and received it. So do you guys think this is possible or should I just get CBS as a distant network with Dish and forget about the other? Thanks.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Check out http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/welcome.aspx


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

It all depends. If you are within 20 or so miles, Blonder Tongue makes a very nice compact UHF antenna (4875) that will run you about $150. My recommendation would be to check with one of your reputable stores, hopefully one that's in the neighborhood or have a professional installer do a site check for you. That's the route I went and I was pleased with the results. Good luck!


----------

